# Dunkerque to French Alps trip



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

We are trundling down to the French Alps at Easter and would appreciate any advice on scenic routes and stopovers etc.
We have children and are hoping to do a day or two skiing, so family freindly slopes with camping close by would be ideal.
Eurodisney may be on the list, but last time we went it (October half-term)it was dreadfully busy.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi jessy,

If its sites you want, i'd recommend getting caravan europe from the caravan club, loads of sites in and around the alps. One that was recommended to me a while back was at samoens (la giffre), but never actually went.
Chamonix, camping les rosiers www.campinglesrosieres.com is nice and only a few k's from the town centre.
Le grand bornand, camping l'escale www.campinglescale.com another nice site close to skiing.

If you fancy aires than theres loads around this region, normally by the skilifts. Theres a good one at Les Gets right at the base of the ski slope, one at Chamonix by the cable car, the list is endless, go to www.campingcar-infos.com and search on the dept of your choice

All the sites and aires i've mentioned are on the MHF campsites database so you could do no worse than have a look there as well.

To plan a good route, use www.viamichelin.com great for routes through europe.

pete.


----------



## 89011 (May 11, 2005)

Hello Jessy.
My wife and I will be making the same journey at Easter. We use some motorways and some N roads to go to Borg St Maurice in the Saviour region. The camp is open all year round with hardstanding and heated toilet blocks. The site is 5 mins walk from a large supermarket where you can get fresh bread and croissants in the morning. A free shuttle bus takes you to the funicular where you can buy your day or half day ski passes. In five minutes you are in the snow and have access to a vast ski area. Last year the weather was great on the campsite, brilliant sun between 10.00 and 16.00. What a lifestyle!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

hi Jessy
We would make our first night at Le Futurist Nr Pottiers Its just the other side of the Mway to Futurescope & might interest the kids - depending on age.

Then you are below Paris and able to make your way across country to the Alps


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info so far.
Has anyone stayed in or around Chatel? We have been told it is a little more picturesque than some resorts and is good for families.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jessie and a welcome to umike

We were passing through this area in October last year - so no snow about really, just at the top of the passes.

We stopped the night at Bourg St Maurice in a huge car park - it wasn't an aire as far as we could determine, but it was down the main street, and we had about 3 other motorhomes there for company and a couple of HGV's and 2 trailers on their own.

Very handy spot we found, as you could easily walk up into the town and all shops were available then.

http://image_www.motorhomefacts.com...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

I wonder if the link works - if not you can see a photo in my gallery, The Weavers - and in the sub-folder France and Germany

I will also add that this has taken me about an hour - as I was getting the same problems that Pusser was getting - the img kept appearing at the end of my name - so I am obviously doing something wrong. I use Mozilla Firefox, could this be the problem.

I have entered it by hand in the end as I wish to go to bed!!

I give up - it didn't work - got a broken link - so have left the link to click - what am I doing wrong ?

Carol


----------



## 93514 (May 1, 2005)

We have friends near Bourg d'Oisans close to Alpe d'Huez. If you're interested in that particular area let me know and I'll find out about sites etc for you.

I have gone direct to that location from the Channel ports and stopped overnight at Langres (roughly speaking Reims, Troyes, Dijon to Grenoble).

Kev


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

Kev
We thought Bourg d'Oisans is too far south. The children (and me) don't like doing too many miles in a day before letting off steam, but is it a nice area?
Does anyone know what snow/skiing is available further north? Most of the family are beginners so we don't need miles of pistes, simple and cheap would do it for us.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another idea would be to plan your journey via the vosges region, Gerardmer, La Bresse and Col de La Schluct, a lot closer, but not always guaranteed snow here, we were there early Jan and the proper snow hadn't arrived but on our way back through they were just starting to get it (late Jan) keep an eye on the webcams and snow reports ;-

http://www.labresse-remy.com/webcam.html

http://www.snoweye.com/cgi-bin/pagegen3.cgi?page=fr-jura-vosges

Some good sites in this region;-

http://www.camping-belle-hutte.com/ang/page1.htm a great site opposite the ski lifts

http://www.labresse.net/fr/campings1.htm another nice site afew k's down from belle hutte and 3 k's outside La Bresse town.

If you get there and its not snowy enough, then head on down to the Alps. Thats the beauty of a motorhome...

pete.


----------

